# Purple Tips after applying Propiconazole



## TheLawnSauce (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm seeing purple tips on my Zoysia after applying propiconazole. Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That looks like it got dinged by some cold weather. Did you area get any of that previous storm that dumped all the snow on the big island?


----------



## TheLawnSauce (Jun 21, 2021)

No Snow here. maybe a couple nights where it got down to the upper 60s, lower 70s.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I've had "burning" from propiconazole in the past. It's very visible in the areas I may have sprayed a "little extra" or messed my pass and overlapped a little. It goes away.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Mine did the same last year, except it went full on purple. I went 4 oz to the gallon over 1k sqft on empire. It grew out with no I'll effect. Quali pro rep came to the house. It can act as a growth regulator at high doses and with cool weather can induce purpling.

I now use 4oz to 25 gallons in a hose end sprayer over 2k sqft and it knocks out the brown patch and no purple. The extra volume of water helps.


----------

